# Long Bay Beach Resort -- Tortola



## GregT (Mar 30, 2008)

I've a certificate to go there, and was curious to see if anyone has been there, and liked it?  Our certificate is for the hotel, and not the timeshare part of the resort.

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 16, 2008)

*Have heard good things about Long Bay.*

Have friends who go there every year in Jan-Feb and love it.  It is supposed to be very peaceful and located on a beautiful stretch of beach.  They stay in the villas up on the hill with views looking over the bay and ocean.  Recently taken over by Elite Island resorts and supposed to have a big renovation.  We've never been but would love to.  If you go to Trip advisor there are mixed reviews but our friends love it there.


----------



## somerville (Apr 17, 2008)

We stayed there a number of years ago.  At the time, it was one of the nicest resorts on the island.  The beach is great.


----------



## chevdude51 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Long Bay--Paradise On Earth*

My fiancee and I were married at Long Bay Beach Resort inTortola in November last year, and it was a dream come true. The staff was very friendly and welcoming, and the facilities were first rate!! We stayed at a beachfront villa and had wild roosters and a few semi-domesticated cats for company.

We would highly recommend it. Worth every penny!! 

The worst part--having to leave.


----------

